# FS>> Plant that I grow at home. ADDED MORE PLANT!!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

1) Hydrocothyle Tripartita $5 per bunch/ around 30 to 40 leaves

It grows fairly easy and dense in med/high light but it seeks light once it get shadows by another plant, therefore it grows taller. Same happens when you have a lower light set up. Co2 addition is ideal for this plant. 


2) Anubia Nana $8 per rhizome/ around 6 to 8 leaves

Fairly easy! low/high light. Would benefit to co2 addition but not necessary. Tip: eats up a lot of po4


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

3) Mermaid weed $5 for 4 stems

Can be tricky to grow. Co2 addition is ideal.


4) Rotala Indica green spc. $5 for 30 stems

Very easy to grow. Co2 is ideal



5.) Blyxa Japonica&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. $5 for a bunch
6.) Rotala Colorata&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$5 for 30 stems
7.) Ludwiga Brevipes&#8230;&#8230;$5 for 15 stems
8.) Val. Nana&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$5 for 10 plant
9.) Staurogyne Repens&#8230;&#8230;$5 for 15 stems

Mosses and Fern:

10.) Bolbitis&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...$10 for a big plant ( around 6 to 8 leaves) at least 14 inches 
11.) Needle leaf fern&#8230;&#8230;..$8 for 1 rhizome ( around 15 to 20 leaves) your choice of big or small leaves

12.) Christmass Moss&#8230;&#8230;..$5 for a golf ball size
13.) Fisseden&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$5 for half(1/2) a golf ball size
14.) Weeping Moss&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$5 for a golf ball size


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

will list some more soon!!


----------



## buggyeyedpug (Jan 6, 2014)

Bien's plants are awesome! I got some off him a few months ago and they're nice and healthy.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Mermaid weed is a great plant. Not that fast of a grower. Can turn a nice peach color with high light.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

How do get your Mermaid Weed to look like THAT?????

LOL. Bump for a great guy and awesome plants .

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Spikier than yours?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Spikier than yours?


Mine is usually broad leafed and orangey-yellow. Mine originally came from Bien too !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol..I always asked you how do you get yours to grow so broad...



CRS Fan said:


> How do get your Mermaid Weed to look like THAT?????
> 
> LOL. Bump for a great guy and awesome plants .
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

That is a fantastic list of some plants that I really want... I'll probably contact you in the near future once I have my lighting upgraded on my tank.


----------



## Lori (Jul 10, 2013)

would you consider shipping plants to northern BC?


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

Hydrocothyle Tripartita looks like good ground cover. How can I contact you to buy?


----------



## PeterPhommahaxay (Jan 3, 2012)

what does the fisseden moss look like? is it like this?

Fissidens Fontanus - Phoenix Fissidens | Aquascapers


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Let me know when you are ready to ship. I really want some bolbitus


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the fontanus..thanks



PeterPhommahaxay said:


> what does the fisseden moss look like? is it like this?
> 
> Fissidens Fontanus - Phoenix Fissidens | Aquascapers


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I will for sure&#8230;I will look into it..thanks



skabooya said:


> Let me know when you are ready to ship. I really want some bolbitus


----------



## r/t (Dec 15, 2010)

Pm'ed concerning mosses and ferns. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Picked up a bunch of plants from Bien yesterday. All in great health. The mermaid weed in particular is absolutely stunning. Even nicer in person than in photographs. Thanks again, Bien.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Rob for coming by and I'm glad you liked the plant.



Bobsidd said:


> Picked up a bunch of plants from Bien yesterday. All in great health. The mermaid weed in particular is absolutely stunning. Even nicer in person than in photographs. Thanks again, Bien.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

How many Anubia nana do u have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm out of it right now but how much do you need? I can get some more in next week


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Pm sent......


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

replied &#8230;thanks



rg500 said:


> Pm sent......


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, just wondering how much do u need? thanks



ScottD said:


> How many Anubia nana do u have
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

